# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Treating Bottom Plate after finalised

## PaulDem

Hi all, 
This is a strange one but on our framing inspection, the RBS indicated the following for the bottom plate in our basement: 
"Seal bottom plate to prevent ingress of moisture at a later stage, or to be H3 treated pine". 
Obviously we aren't tearing down the frame and putting H3 treated pine instead of MGP12, but just seeing if anyone has any recommendations / products on how to achieve the outcome the RBS wants? 
Cheers,
Paul

----------


## droog

There are a number of timber preservatives on the market, I have used Blue 7 on bottom plates when replaced due to termites, not sure if it is still available. http://globalteak.com/Blue7-Brochure.pdf 
I would ask what treatment type the RBS require for it to be passed.

----------


## intertd6

> Hi all, 
> This is a strange one but on our framing inspection, the RBS indicated the following for the bottom plate in our basement: 
> "Seal bottom plate to prevent ingress of moisture at a later stage, or to be H3 treated pine". 
> Obviously we aren't tearing down the frame and putting H3 treated pine instead of MGP12, but just seeing if anyone has any recommendations / products on how to achieve the outcome the RBS wants? 
> Cheers,
> Paul

  first of all ask him where it is written that it is a requirement.
inter

----------


## phild01

Is there expected moisture ingress! Suspect it won't be a habitable area.

----------

